# Systema Camp 08



## David Weatherly (Jan 14, 2009)

Knife clip from Systema camp 2008:





 
David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thanks for the clip.*






  I always enjoy watching systema practitioner's move.  Even when there may be some thing I disagree with I like to see the loose relaxed nature found in good systema.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm...interesting, but indeed, lots of things work at that speed and with training knives.

I am anxious to try it for myself!


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jan 16, 2009)

It is not hard to get hands on experience. Vlad is in Austin, Texas next weekend. I understand there will be a good deal of knife training at the seminar. I hope to see you there.

MJ


----------

